# CATVOS 6" XMR 1000



## Polaris425

YES SIR :rockn:


----------



## speedman

seen it on hl looks bad to the bone


----------



## JPs300

Looks like an easy way for me to get a divorce............


lol


----------



## chevyon52

nice bike


----------



## greenkitty7

looks like a big ol headache to me...


----------



## jrpro130

drool


----------



## Shrek

it comes in CAMO too!!! black a-arms and your set


----------



## Beachcruiser

JPs300 said:


> Looks like an easy way for me to get a divorce............
> 
> 
> lol


:haha:


----------



## walker

looks expensive to me...


----------



## brutepower95

freakin sick


----------



## swampthing

LOOKS nice, but big lifts do little for me as they take away from the speed and trail-ability. That machine in stock form is fantastic. I had the opportunity to test ride one and was not disappointed.


----------



## walker

swampthing said:


> LOOKS nice, but big lifts do little for me as they take away from the speed and trail-ability. That machine in stock form is fantastic. I had the opportunity to test ride one and was not disappointed.


Everyone has a different opinion. I agree big lifts hurt the trail ability. But yalls riding and our riding is 2 different styles


----------



## JPs300

swampthing said:


> LOOKS nice, but big lifts do little for me as they take away from the speed and trail-ability. That machine in stock form is fantastic. I had the opportunity to test ride one and was not disappointed.





walker said:


> Everyone has a different opinion. I agree big lifts hurt the trail ability. But yalls riding and our riding is 2 different styles


 
Exactly why I love the 4" system. Very noticeable help in the mud, but tires still better than 1/2 under the fenders thus not too wide to blow down trails as usual.


----------



## swampthing

walker said:


> Everyone has a different opinion. I agree big lifts hurt the trail ability. But yalls riding and our riding is 2 different styles


Absolutely! I'm sure if I had access to waterholes like yourselves, i'd most likely have a much different opinion. They do look incredible and function great in the deep, but I really like to speed.


----------

